# Ligaments are gone! How long?



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Bettys ligaments are gone how long now? I also can see what looks like a baby move in the hollow under her tail head. Jurky movements almost like kicks. Has anyone ever seen this?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

My does' buckling did that in her 2011 kidding...kicked his way out, lol. If you've got that much activity in there this close, I'm gonna guess you've got a buck at the door...lol


----------



## jaymesue95 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's usually within 24 hours after the ligaments are gone. Does she have an udder? Is there any white goo coming out of her birth canal?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

A little bit of white goo and udder looks really full but she won't letme touch it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Each of my does start into labor with no discharge at all.... it's only when they are into active labor that they'll get a clear snotty discharge. Once the whole tail area is total mush they usually deliver within 12 hours....also, most does will have a tight full udder a few hours before delivery and will continue to fill as they labor.

Don't stress her by making her jump away from you while you try to touch her udder.... I have found that when my girls, even those who are milk stand trained, won't allow me to touch their udders at all in the hours before delivery....it's when they are ready to go that they will stand and allow my touch, thats when you can expect kids very soon...when the doe wants her udder touched.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

These are from last night. Udder is fuller now and she is blushing more.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol about the buckling. I kinda have this feeling of boys. Heyabout that, is it a good or ad idea to wether a buck to hang out with your breeding buck so he has a pall?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I've seen people put a wether in with a buck for company. Good luck kidding keep us posted.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. Hoping she will go today. My first kidding. Luckily not hers.


----------

